# Damn the Devil site...



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Just got my backordered DPG's and I have two Nub events to hit this week. So much for my cigar budget...

Damn the Devil site...

DPG Black 2001's (6x60)


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh that size sounds great! Have to go find some...


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice pickup!

Tell Mario and Skip I said hey when you see them at the nub events.

Sam too i guess.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet pick up, Dozer! Love to try one of these! :dribble:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Always a good choice! nice pick up


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Oh that size sounds great! Have to go find some...


http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-YJA&cat=3 
:teacher:

I got them for $109... :biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Mike ,nice pick up.Let me know if you need help with those bad boys?:lol:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

:lol:
that place is crazy bad addicting
it got me too
yours looks great though


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

I will not go there, I will not go there......Is there a number I can call for help????


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great score Dozer!*


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

So, your the one who stole those from me!! LOL!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I've heard alot about them but have never tried any. I think I'll pick a couple of them up this weekend to give them a try. apparently everybody else loves them.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

WTF???

How did I not know about that size? Damn. I'm gonna have to try one.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Sweet haul, great smoke!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

very good tatse in smokes, you wanna trade a few for a fiver of blues?


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

gotta love those Cuban Classics


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pickup!! Whats a cigar budget??Tell the guys at atlantic I said Hi


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

That's the only size DPG Black I havent tried. That is a big one !


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great looking smokes, and a good price!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great score Dozer!!!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Oh that size sounds great! Have to go find some...


That size sounds like it would knock me on my a$$! Nice pictures, though.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

C'mon Mike--You Don't really have a budget do you


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great looking smokes there


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice looking pickup Mike.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> very good tatse in smokes, you wanna trade a few for a fiver of blues?


I already have a box+ of the blues...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> C'mon Mike--You Don't really have a budget do you


Not any more...


----------

